# [SOLVED] Difference between System Image and Data Backup



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just bought a new Asus Desktop PC running Windows 8.1 (64-bit) and also have bought a 1TB external drive.
According to this article from Microsoft Back up your programs, system settings, and files - Windows Help the link to creation of a system image includes "When you restore your computer from a system image, it's a complete restoration—you can't choose individual items to restore, and all of your current programs, system settings, and files are replaced with the contents of the system image." 

Firstly, when it says "system settings *and files*", I am assuming that the word "files" means system files i.e. it does not back up my documents. Is this correct?

I also have a few questions.

1) It says that a system image can only be created on an external drive with NTFS file system. How do I check this on my external drive?

2) I want to create a weekly backup of my documents and some of my settings e.g. my Internet Explorer Favorites. How can I do this manually (my external drive is not constantly connected, as I take it off site for safety reasons)

3) If I have a fatal failure of my hard disk, and I have a) a system image and b) a backup of my documents, is there anything else I should have a backup of so as to restore fully? One thing I can think of would me my mail settings (Outlook 2013) in Control Panel.

4) When creating a system image, I'm confused about my c:\ and d:\ (Data) drives. Am I only concerned with c:\?

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*



> Firstly, when it says "system settings *and files*", I am assuming that the word "files" means system files i.e. it does not back up my documents. Is this correct?


Yes, I believe they mean system files. Personal files will need to be moved over manually.



> 1) It says that a system image can only be created on an external drive with NTFS file system. How do I check this on my external drive?


Windows always uses NTFS for the format on drivers. Check Disk Management to see what the drive is formatted in. If you can access the drive, the chance is high that it is already in NTFS.



> 2) I want to create a weekly backup of my documents and some of my settings e.g. my Internet Explorer Favorites. How can I do this manually (my external drive is not constantly connected, as I take it off site for safety reasons)


What do you want to backup? If you want to do it manually, then go ahead and do it manually.



> 3) If I have a fatal failure of my hard disk, and I have a) a system image and b) a backup of my documents, is there anything else I should have a backup of so as to restore fully? One thing I can think of would me my mail settings (Outlook 2013) in Control Panel.


A system image won't help you much. Just make sure your most important data is on the backup hard drive.



> 4) When creating a system image, I'm confused about my c:\ and d:\ (Data) drives. Am I only concerned with c:\?


Yes, C: is where Windows will be installed.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Thanks for the comprehensive reply Masterchiefxx17 

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Any time! Please let me know if there are more questions.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

If you did have a complete failure of the hard disc on which Windows is installed, then that disc most likely also has the recovery partition installed by Asus.
Therefore of course, as that recovery partition would, if it could be used return the computer to the original installation.

If it was sold with 8.1 pre-installed by Asus then that would take it back to 8.1

My advice would be that in addition to the system image you also create the recovery drive. This MAY include that recovery partition 
The recovery drive is created on a USB flash pen.
Creating a USB recovery drive - Windows Help

Its purpose is to boot the computer and is vital in the instance you describe of having to replace the hard drive, but also useful to access the advanced recovery options

The recovery drive will also enable you to recover from the system image stored on the hard drive, but as you have read you cannot choose what to recover with an image, you can only restore the complete image

It is after that stage that your file backup of your personal data comes into play.

You do not of course make a new image regularly, but you may decide to replace the image periodically

If I were you I would also create yourself a complete windows 8.1 installation media
You do not need a licence key as when and if you were forced to install from that - obviously as a last resort the key in your firmware would be detected by the install.

Creating installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

To my last I would add - IMHO never rely on just one source of recovery or backup
If your personal data is important to you my recommendation would be to backup that to two separate sources.
One is the external drive
Whether the other is OneDrive, other Cloud storage, a separate external drive, a flash pen drive, or indeed another computer`s hard drive is a matter of choice and of course resources available

File History as I mentioned is possibly your choice of backups for your personal data

Restoring files or folders using File History - Windows Help


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Thanks Macboatmaster.

Given the earlier advice from Masterchiefxx17, I have created a system image backup and have decided that I will do documents backup once a week.

I'll also follow up and do the recovery drive and installation media. Can I save the recovery drive and the installation media on my external drive (where I have all my backups and system image stored?

T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Indeed Docs etc as you wish
I prefer that to having File History turned on

I consider as I said the recovery drive is vital 
NO do NOT save that to your external it is made direct to a USB
It will tell you what size you need when you go to create it
No point in using a 16 or larger GB flash drive as it CANNOT be used for anything else

The installation media downloaded ISO can be stored on the external
However I would also MAKE it on the DVD or the USB - not the same one as the recovery and I would TEST that it will boot the computer

No use making the disc when you need it and then find that it will not boot


One further word of advice if you do not mind - ENSURE defrag is turned OFF on the external and do not run an AV/Spyware on that drive.
The reason being that any defrag that changes the layout of the files can cause the restore of the backups or image to fail

AND if the anti-spyware was to detect and quarantine/delete nothing more serious than a tracking cookie - that MAY also IMHO cause failure of the restore


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Thanks again. I need to get busy!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

You are welcome 
Just make sure you choose the correct version for the create media
64 bit 
but also 8.1 Pro
8.1
etc


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks again. Probably not my last question on this but are there any documents that will show how to turn off defrag on my external drive only?

T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Click the change settings button on the GUI of optimize drives

from the start screen (tiles)
type
defrag
then click on defrag and optimize
then the change settings and uncheck the drive

so that from the desktop is windows key and type defrag
you do not even need to open search before typing

windows key and others provide numerous shortcuts
I will send you them shortly

Any problems - as has been said - just ask


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

OK - I need some help here.

When I open the Optimise Drives utility, I get the following options (see the attachment). No matter what way I do it, I cannot get a different setting on just one drive.

If I go to "Choose" and untick all the drives except my external drive and then untick "run on a schedule", then whatever change I make is applied to ALL drives.

Any idea how I apply the change to *only *my external drive?

T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

You only have to click to uncheck the box on the external drive
then click OK on the two windows
so it is change settings
choose button the next window
and uncheck the external

Sorry now realise on post 12 forgot to include that part of the choose and uncheck the drive


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Thanks again, but I must be missing something.

I did what you said in last post.

But now, when I open the "Optimise Drives" utility and I scroll down to my external drive, the "Scheduled Optimisation" section (to the left of the "Change Settings" button) states the following (same as all the others):-

Scheduled Optimisation *On*
Drives are being optimised automatically
Frequency: Weekly

Should it not say Off, when I highlight my external drive?

T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

No that is the setting that applies to the general application of optimization 
if the drive is unchecked it is not included in the schedule
The listing is for all drives that can be included
It is not indicative of what is included


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

You are welcome how are you progressing with the recovery drive and the create media

Promised shortcut keys
Keyboard shortcuts - Windows Help

windows logo + are the most useful - save you an awful lot of work


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Many thanks again.

I need to go and purchase a flash drive. I checked the recovery drive process and it says I need minimum 16Gb, so I'll probably have to get the next size up.

The shortcuts sure will save time.

T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Difference between System Image and Data Backup*

Cheers
best of luck with it


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Macboatmaster

From the threads below, I've put together the attached document as a support document (purely for myself) in case of a failure.

Can you have a read and let me have any corrections/comments. I would appreciate a "in case of a failure - do this first, then this, then this", so that I can add to the document.

T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Not an easy answer to provide really
windows key + C - charms 
settings 
power
hold down shift key and click restart
that takes you to the first of the troubleshooting screens


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry about that - typed a full page of reply and lost it because of a limitation on editing after 15 minutes
Do not have the time to start again now


----------

